# AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed

## aramies

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe hier auf einem Macbook Gentoo, Gnome und Compiz installiert.

Das lief auch soweit ganz gut, leider habe ich dann bei einem emerge --depclean nicht aufgepasst und mir aus versehen einige offensichtlich wichtige Pakete heruntergehauen. Inzwischen ist das meiste wieder da nur Compiz startet nicht mehr.

compiz-start schenkt mir folgende Fehlermeldung:

#compiz-start

#XGL detected

#Using GTK decorator

#compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

#compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

#compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

glxinfo bedankt sich folgendemaßen:

# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo | grep direct

#libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 1.8.0 i915 (screen 0)

#libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/i915_dri.so

#libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

#libGL error: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 not defined in i915_dri.so!

#Your driver may be too old for this libGL.

#libGL error: unable to load driver: i915_dri.so

#direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

#OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

Nach etwas googlen habe ich herausgefunden das i915_dri.so bis mesa-6.5.1-r1 im Mesa Paket enthalten war.

Bei dem bei mir installierten mesa-6.5.2-r1 ist es nicht mehr enthalten und kann folgerichtig nicht gefunden werden ....

Es hilft leider auch nicht einen Symlink i915_dr.so auf die /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so zu erstellen da dies offensichtlich nicht die gesuchte Bibliothek ist.

So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende

Hat jemand von euch Ideen ??

Schon mal danke für jedliche Anregung,

Der Aramies

EDIT:

Das Problem wurde gelöst, ich hatte in meiner make-Conf noch die Einstellungen für den alten Grafikkartentreiber (i810), nachdem dieser in "intel" geändert und der x-server neu emerged wurde läuft compiz wieder ....

----------

